# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Implied warranties

## Bros

A friend of mine had a 2 1/2 yr old dishwasher die, he contacted a repair service and they said they can't get parts. I said to him he is covered by implied warranty that extends beyond the factory warranty and surely a dishwasher should last more the 2 1/2 yrs.
Some time back I saw a list of implied warranty times for large home appliances item by item but I cannot find it, can anyone point me in the direction, preferable QLD consumer law or ACCC site. 
He bought if from HN so I would expect they would give him the run around but I said stick to your complaint and you should be successful as I don't believe a 2 1/2 yr old dishwasher is fit for purpose.

----------


## phild01

Can't help but an oven of mine with a two year warranty had it's element fail recently and out of warranty by a few days. I still put the warranty request in to Smeg Omega pointing out implied warranty and had no issues with the warranty repair.  
Normal domestic use you would expect 10 years from a quality dishwasher.

----------


## Bros

> Can't help but an oven of mine with a two year warranty had it's element fail recently and out of warranty by a few days. I still put the warranty request in to Smeg Omega pointing out implied warranty and had no issues with the warranty repair.

   From what I have read that is not the right way to go as you have to go to the retailer and not be fobbed off by them telling you to go to the manufacturer.
I saw a list some yrs ago but cant find it now so he has it to wave under the underlings from HN who try to fob him off.

----------


## phild01

Actually it was easier for me to go straight to the distributor as the warranty includes on site. The oven was got from HN and I know they would be on to it but the online form seemed easier and only took a few days to get the repair. If it was an item needing returning I would have gone directly to the retailer.

----------


## JB1

I don’t believe there is a hard and fast rule as there are too many variables- expected useful life, price, technology, factory warranty etc.  
Read https://consumer.gov.au/sites/consum...rability_0.pdf 
Having said that, even the most basic cheapest dishwasher, I would expect 3-4 years of service without problems and would expect the retailer to arrange repair within that timeframe.  
Mid range 5-6 years. And if I paid $2k for a dishwasher, 7-8 years. 
It’s up to you to interpret the reasonable life of a product and then present your case to the retailer and xCAT.  
Retailers/manufacturers know this, so rollover pretty quickly if are reasonable and stand firm. 
$299 dishwasher, after 5 years? I wouldn’t waste my time. $999 dishwasher, I believe so.  
Also, you claim against the retailer you purchased it from (HN) not the manufacturer. Of course the retailer will try to palm you to the manufacturer, but if the manufacturer doesn’t play ball, you need to take your matter to xCAT in your state.   
Se

----------


## JB1

FYI, if they can’t get parts 6 months out of warranty, then, 100% the store should not have sold the product in the first place. 
It should be repaired, failing that, offered a refund or store credit. 
Gerry knows this.   
S

----------


## phild01

> Also, you claim against the retailer you purchased it from (HN) not the manufacturer.

  Up to you but yes,  it is normal to approach the retailer to deal with the matter and normally I would. As I say it was more convenient with faster turnaround going to the distributor.

----------


## JB1

> Up to you but yes,  it is normal to approach the retailer to deal with the matter and normally I would. As I say it was more convenient with faster turnaround going to the distributor.

  Correct, most of the time, faster to deal directly with the distributor/manufacturer but if they don’t help, you claim against the retailer you purchased it from.  
S

----------


## phild01

> Correct, most of the time, faster to deal directly with the distributor/manufacturer but if they don’t help, you claim against the retailer you purchased it from.  
> S

  Definitely the retailer if problems encountered.

----------


## Bros

> It’s up to you to interpret the reasonable life of a product and then present your case to the retailer and xCAT.  
> Retailers/manufacturers know this, so rollover pretty quickly if are reasonable and stand firm.

  That's where the problem lies as it depends on how long and how vigorously you want to pursue the claim as inevitably the first reply would be NO and the definition of "Fit for Purpose" is somewhat vague the further away you get from the purchase date and the price you paid.
I've had similar problems with dealing with Centrelink for my mother but persistence won the day.

----------


## Bart1080

Out of interest, what model dishwasher is it?  Unless its some Chinese crap brand, I would have thought most will have parts for 10+ years.   ...maybe this is what your looking for. with this dot point down the bottom: 
https://www.accc.gov.au/consumers/consumer-rights-guarantees/consumer-guarantees   repairs and spare parts - the manufacturer is responsible for ensuring that spare parts and repair facilities (a place that can fix the consumer’s goods) are available for a reasonable time after purchase unless you were told otherwise. How long is ‘reasonable’ will depend on the type of product.   along with this towards the bottom: https://www.accc.gov.au/consumers/co...ees/warranties , as you automatically have consumer guarantees that suppliers must comply with, regardless of what they say or any warranties they offer.  And finally the ACCC info on Consumer Guarantees thats over and above any warranties.
page 4 "Repairs and Spare Parts"
Page 9 - point 6 "Minor and major failures"
Page 13 - "taking action" and a sample letter template https://www.accc.gov.au/system/files...uly%202021.pdf

----------


## Bros

Ariston, he told me he rang a repair person but when he told him the fault he was told you can’t get spare parts, could be a cop out but he then  told me hence the post. 
As for Chinese crap most domestic appliances are made in China.

----------

